# Need "jonnyguru" DIY fuel pressure gauge diagram



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Need "jonnyguru/bad habit rabbit" DIY fuel pressure gauge diagram*

/Hello
Geocities was taken down several months ago. With that went "jonnyguru's/bad habit rabbit" extremely helpful DIY CIS page.
I would greatful or anyone that could provide the diagram of the DIY fuel pressure tester/ gauge that he had on the site that showed/ explained how to build your own.
I have the general idea but the diagram/write up had the specs on the fittings and other parts. 
TYIA


_Modified by oldsklaudidub at 1:00 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

NVM. got help over on motorgeek
The page has been moved to a new site
http://www.mikegabriel.net/vw/....html


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*

Here's my CIS pressure tester based on Jonny Guru's design and using fitting scavenged from a scrap CIS system. 








The fittings I took from the CIS unit, is the fitting indicated in this diagram and the fuel line that connects up to it, the remained of the fitting came from a local hardware store. To connect the CIS fitting to the store bought fitting, I used a barbed fitting for the fuel line secured with a crimped ring and a brass plug that I drilled and tapped to accept the other CIS fitting. 








BTW, the tape you see on my gauge is just there to cover up the frayed end of the braided line so I don't cut myself, if I'd been thinking ahead when I built this, I would have used a bit of heat shrink tubing instead. If I were to built another one, I'd use the fuel line from an early Mk2 because they're not cover in steel braid, that does two things for you, first, it's safer to handle and secondly, on a MK1, the fuel distributor is close to the battery, with the line I used, I need to be careful the steel braid doesn't short out the battery, the mk2 fuel line would eliminate that hazard.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 9:29 AM 11-22-2009_


----------

